# Gals, anywhere....gals.... (echo)



## Ian (Aug 31, 2005)

Been thinking about the hobby in general, and there seem to be very few gals into the hobby. How many have joined the forum? Would like to hear more from ya!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Joe (Aug 31, 2005)

Yea i agree, it was boring waiting 4 u gals to come i the chat 2day lol. We need you in our chats!

Joe


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 31, 2005)

:roll: And so it begins......


----------



## Samzo (Aug 31, 2005)

well In DMJ's case, we are all ladies so I guess he's sorted :lol:


----------



## Peekaboo (Aug 31, 2005)

There are plenty of females on this forum!

Myself, Leah, and um Kate.

See that makes three of us off the top of my head.


----------



## DMJ (Aug 31, 2005)

Haha...YOU ARE ALL GIRLS!!! YOU SISSIES!!! haha just kidding fellaz but yeah....its a freaking sausagefest on this forum...


----------



## Samzo (Aug 31, 2005)

> Haha...YOU ARE ALL GIRLS!!! YOU SISSIES!!! haha just kidding fellaz but yeah....its a freaking sausagefest on this forum...


lol


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2005)

And so the leghumping begins.


----------



## DMJ (Aug 31, 2005)

> And so the leghumping begins.


NIIIIIIIIIICE, I go first!


----------



## Samzo (Aug 31, 2005)

> > And so the leghumping begins.
> 
> 
> NIIIIIIIIIICE, I go first!


Dave stick to your "Mantis Wenches"


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 31, 2005)

> > > And so the leghumping begins.
> >
> >
> > NIIIIIIIIIICE, I go first!
> ...


\\lol


----------



## Ian (Sep 1, 2005)

oh, great so whats that, 3 gals to.....236 boys....hmm, numbers dont really share :? And dave..lay of the legs..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Sep 1, 2005)

Well I'm married so count me out! :wink:


----------



## Leah (Sep 1, 2005)

> There are plenty of females on this forum!Myself, Leah, and um Kate.
> 
> See that makes three of us off the top of my head.


I come up with at least 13 on top of your list.. some lurk, some dont appear to participate much, but members none the less.


----------



## Ian (Sep 1, 2005)

oh yeah, and leah, I forgot bout her, :X

Cheers,

Ian

p.s-Leah, come in chat more!!!


----------

